# Knocking sounds when coasting or braking



## humanis (Jul 4, 2019)

Just recently went in to get an alignment done and the knocking sounds began in the front only when I hit the brakes or when I got off of the gas. As long as I put my foot on the gas it goes away. I've tried replacing both front cv axles but the knocking is still there. I have no idea what else to do from here.

2001 Nissan Maxima


----------

